# Commercial Paint Estimator Needed



## ProCoatPainters (Aug 22, 2012)

We are looking for a commercial paint and wallcovering estimator in the Atlanta market. Please contact me via email for information. Sorry, we are not looking for free lance at this time. Thanks!


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

Please give me an email address.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Their website has a "contact us" link, if that's any help.
http://www.procoatpainters.com/contact-us.html


----------

